# question for someone from petawawa



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

I get to petawawa on Monday to sign in and get registered,I just finished my DP1,and they left me with nothing,no instructions for when i get their,I really have no idea where to go or what time.Do any of you have any ideas for me.I got separated from all the guys i trained with so i cant call them,can someone help me?


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

OK ......I'll bite.

Where do you have to go and what unit are you supposed to report to?

Regards


----------



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

thanks for the bite,im going three


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

3 what?

RCR?

If you are, fill me in or I can't help you.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2006)

Bite?  im? their?

No wonder you don't know where you are going.


----------



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

yes sorry ,three rcr,I do appreciate your help,I'm going through a pretty hectic time with all these movers and packers,and 2 little ones keeping me from being at the computer for extended times.George wallace,a wise man once told me that if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2006)

What happened to Gagetown?.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Mar 2006)

OK, New Guy,

First report to building S-111, that is the first one on the left as you come in the front gate. Go to R&D (reception) and report in there as a new soldier. 

Then:
Report to Building S-118, that is 3 RCR's Building, Next big grey building on the left. Report in at the Duty center after your salute the colours at your right. They will guide you to where you need to go.
The unit does pt from 0730 until 1000. From 1000-1600 they work.

And when you come in to the UMS to clear in, avoid the Sgt who works there, I hear he is a real hard ass.  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2006)

I heard he has  a real hard ass


----------



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

thanks for the help,that means allot,so u say the colors are on the right eh,better be sure to remember that that was allot more info than i expected,thanks.what time do you suppose i do the in Clarence.In regards to gagetown,they could have had me going to shilo for all i knew?.but the truth is none of us knew exactly where we were going until two weeks were left,and our platoon warant said we probibally wouldn't get our battalion of choice,but the good old RSM did it for us.Thanks again.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2006)

OK

Take some time.  Use some proper English and sentences so that we can read what you are saying.  Some spelling lessons would help, or the use of Spell Check.  IN CLEARANCE is not the same thing as some guy named Clarance.  You should pay more attention to your wise man and you wouldn't be in this mess.  If you have any doubts when you arrive in Petawawa, stop at the Front Gate and ask.  They can even give you a small map of the Base and directions of where to go.  Be sure to be dressed in Uniform and have all your documents ready to present to the Clerks when you arrive.  You seem like the type of person who will have a very hard time in an Infantry Bn.  You will have to learn to use your initiative and head to survive there.


----------



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

sorry george wallace it seems we got off on the wrong foot,for the record i do have initiative,their is 36 other people in my dp1 course that will tell you the same,and if i was worried about my spelling and grammar i would have went to rmc or even college on civy street,so get off me about my spelling,please.I dont want to cause problems on this site or at all,it was just a simple question,if someones spelling is bad or question is not clear you dont have to get on them for it,it might scare someone off the site,it almost makes me not want to post because of people like you,thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Gouki (27 Mar 2006)

In all seriousness though, not only does it make you look unintelligent but it's hard to read and try to determine exactly what you're asking and what you want. 

It's not hard man, some paragraph breaks and just click on "spell check" will save you a lot of hassle not to mention help people understand you more.


----------



## familyman (27 Mar 2006)

ok ok,your right I probibally could break it up in paragraphs, but i don't.Now seriously show me a word I spelled wrong and i will shut up.Anyways thanks to every one for the help,next time I will show more initiative and just wing it,oh and i will be sure to make sure my spelling is correct and up to standard,now can someone please lock this subject,I cant take the abuse anymore,I'm getting it from my wife my kids now my computer,what next.


----------



## Gouki (27 Mar 2006)

Well hopefully not from your future bosses. I'm not being an ass to you btw, no one is, it's just friendly advice.


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

>

Wait until you get here....

Muhahahahahaha

Have fun.     

Regards


----------



## Armymedic (27 Mar 2006)

forest-gump said:
			
		

> probibally



Forest, 
we are not trying to pick on you. We want you (and everyone else here) to type in proper grammer, spacing and punctuation so that your posts are more easily understood. Here, and in the military, proper writing skills are important. 

Using them here will gain you respect, as all we see of you is the words and manner by which you express yourself.


----------



## Franko (27 Mar 2006)

Good point Ash.

We aren't here to pick on anyone....mind you we do ensure that members keep to the Guidelines, which proper grammar/ punctuation is a part of.

Good luck with your in-clearance.

Regards


----------

